# Digital speed shown on instrument panel



## Golfergal (Apr 20, 2020)

I purchased a 2020 Nissan Murano Platinum edition a few weeks ago. I’ve had a 2015 and 2017 previously and have loved both of them. However, on this 2020 I cannot bring a digital representation of speed up on my instrument panel. I’ve tried all the setting options and I’ve called the dealership and they said to bring it in and they would take a look at it. Are you seriously trying to tell me that Nissan has taken this off the instrument panel? Is there anyway I can get that digital speed up on my instrument panel?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Golfergal said:


> I purchased a 2020 Nissan Murano Platinum edition a few weeks ago. I’ve had a 2015 and 2017 previously and have loved both of them. However, on this 2020 I cannot bring a digital representation of speed up on my instrument panel. I’ve tried all the setting options and I’ve called the dealership and they said to bring it in and they would take a look at it. Are you seriously trying to tell me that Nissan has taken this off the instrument panel? Is there anyway I can get that digital speed up on my instrument panel?


Check out this thread about digital speedometers:









Digital Odometer


Digital Speedometer I recently purchased a 2019 Rogue SV model for my wife. Although we both test-drove the car, we did not realize that it doesn't have a digital speedometer. The display was set to another function, and we thought it just needed to be changed in the menu. Guess what? Even...




www.nissanforums.com


----------

